# Couple of 'Yotes



## threshershark

After quite a few tries chasing this pair, I finally got within photo range (about 40 yards) this morning:


----------



## JCR

Whoa those are super neat photos! The detail is great. May I ask what camera were you using?


----------



## threshershark

Thanks JCR. I used a Nikon D300 for these shots, but ultimately the camera body doesn't matter much. The hard part is the combination of getting close enough during the right lighting conditions. Any camera that with a shutter speed capability of 1/500 and 8x optical zoom would have worked for this situation, but I spent a few days chasing these dogs unsuccessfully before getting the right opportunity.


----------



## JCR

Oh awesome. So you're saying the trick is patience?  Well, it paid off for you. I'd really like to get into photography this upcoming year.... something new to learn and try


----------



## threshershark

Go for it! It's a great hobby. The best advice I can give you is to learn solid composition as the first order of business. Poke around for a used copy of Photographic Composition by Grill & Scanlon - sometimes you can find them for about $10 bucks. The biggest myth out there in photography is that gear is magical, and owning something expensive will just crank out great images.

Wildlife photography is about getting close in good light. If you can do that, the part that remains is mostly composition and understanding 4 or 5 basic camera controls.

Don't fall for the concept that gear buys you results. Use what you have or can reasonably afford, and spend your time and effort getting close.


----------



## .45

Good to see ya Thresher....I wondered why we haven't see any fish'in reports outta you. Now I can see you've been chas'in yotes... 

Not to hi-jack or anything, but I was lucky to get this fox the other morning. I missed the 'dive' due to a slow camera, any idea's for a camera that can take 5 or 6 frames per second? The Canon 2ti seems quite interesting, it should only cost me 'one' leg......any ideas?


----------



## threshershark

Nice capture .45! That's a colorful coat. It's amazing how adept foxes and coyotes are at finding rodents under the snow.

There are some point & shoot cameras around that tout high frame-per-second capability, but most of them cheat by reducing image resolution and quality to achieve faster burst rates.

Most relatively economical SLR bodies shoot a real-world 3 or 4 fps, which is decent for action. I think one of the best entry-level DSLR values around is the Nikon D40. It doesn't have a blistering frame rate but it's quite compact and easy to carry. Last year's Motorsports Photographer of the Year, Richard Shute, shoots a Nikon D40 - so don't let the price tag fool you. It's a powerful little bundle, and will allow you to spend a little more on a fast lens (keep in mind the speed of the camera means nothing if your lens won't allow enough light through the pipe to freeze action).

The Nikon D5000 is an updated version of the D40, and also a good choice.

If you really want 4+fps, I'd look for a clean used body. Probably the best value around right now is something like the Nikon D200, which has been selling used for about $400ish (body only). It's rated at 5fps, and is much more rugged (and larger) than the D40.

Moving on up the line, I'd probably choose a Nikon D90 over the Canon T2i. I think these two cameras sell very close to the same price point (if you get a kit with a comparable lens). Keep in mind that the 18-55mm lens that comes with a lot of kits is not a good choice for wildlife. Ideally you will want to look for a kit with a 55-200mm, or 70-300mm.

A lightly used D90 might be even more wallet-friendly.


----------



## huntingbuddy

thats more like shotgun range for me. That is an awesome shot you got.


----------



## .45

Thanks Thresh, I appreciate the advice. I also appreciate the pictures, thanks !!


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nicely done Thresh .


----------



## threshershark

Thanks Hells.


----------



## wyogoob

again, wow


----------



## lifeisgood

Wow... great shots.


----------



## Size Matters

Wow those are some awesome photos thanks for posting them. 8)


----------



## Hellsangler69

I can't close the gap like you do . I keep trying . I see yotes every weekend too but no way can I get close LOL


----------



## Fishin_Mama

Beautiful photo Thresh. Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us. It's true that nature photography requires a lot of patience. Like you said, it doesn't matter too much what the camera your shooting with is, but it does help with the end result if you can afford some nice glass. I haven't been able to purchase what I want quite yet, but have been able to come up with some pretty good shots with the equipment I have. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Awesome photos!
I love watching coyotes and foxes mousing in fields. 
I have seen a coyote just sit down and watch the snow and after about 5 min just pounce and come up with a mouse.
I have heard a fox will actually put its ear right down on the snow and listen.


----------



## BLTSO

Excellent shots. And that's for the advice you throw out. It's greatly appreciated for an aspiring photographer.


----------



## drsx

LOL OOOOPPPSSSS!!!! My bad I just deleted my last post. I was calling you out for stealing JayMorr's photos! Just realized who you were Brett...... Whoooops!!


----------



## JayMorr

Flytowater aka Brett Colvin is my brotha from anotha mutha. We put in work together. I appreciate your concerns! He was sitting in the bush right next to me on this shoot 

Many of you know that we shoot a lot together. We share some of the same thoughts and feelings about imagery and have pushed each other in the progression.

We recently got back from a trip up north in WY. I got a nice shot of Colvin casting.

http://www.jaymorr.com/blog

I hope all of you guys are doing well. Thanks for lookin out!


----------



## drsx

Hey if you or Brett want to join, this sat i'll be "shooting" yotes....... and it will possibly be with a Nikkon lens..... 3-9 x 40mm....... but the end result of my shot isn't going to be quite as pretty as yours


----------



## threshershark

DRSX - Dude you never thought that JayMorr might have copied ME? You tazed me bro.


----------



## JayMorr

LOL....here we go... pfffft.


----------



## drsx

Hahaha, the thought did cross my mind.............. BUT then I thought wait, I spent good money on JayMorr's prints, I can't allow myself to think this guy is a fake, and I've personally seen and experienced Jay's work so I know what he can do


----------



## Edwin

Hi threshershark and .45,
New in this forum and found this threat, couldn't resist praising your work 
Lovely photo's, wish I could have more pictures.


----------

